# Throwable Rope Bags on poat



## Janehal (May 1, 2003)

Does a Throwable Rope Bag count as a Type 4 throwable device? or does it have to a Square Cushion


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Rope bags don't count. Nice to have though.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Janehal said:


> Does a Throwable Rope Bag count as a Type 4 throwable device? or does it have to a Square Cushion


No it does not. Need seat cushion bouy or ring


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Janehal said:


> Does a Throwable Rope Bag count as a Type 4 throwable device? or does it have to a Square Cushion


Whats a poat? 🤣


----------



## Janehal (May 1, 2003)

A "POAT" is what you get when you put an old man on a machine that he knows nothing about................................oh.......to be young again


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Janehal said:


> A "POAT" is what you get when you put an old man on a machine that he knows nothing about................................oh.......to be young again


That's what I fingured.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Petronius said:


> Whats a poat? 🤣



A pissed off Goat?


----------



## nitetime (May 11, 2006)

Going to hijack this. Can I put a white boat bumper on my rope bag. Would that be considered a bo-uy. Darn spell check. I can throw that farther than a cushion.


----------



## Jiw275 (Jan 1, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

nitetime said:


> Going to hijack this. Can I put a white boat bumper on my rope bag. Would that be considered a bo-uy. Darn spell check. I can throw that farther than a cushion.





Jiw275 said:


> Nope.


Also, you might hit the drowning person in the head by mistake.


----------

